# A MOHAWK for a Havanese?



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

My husband is a Lieutenant for the Fire Department and he promised his crew when they passed probation he would get a Mohawk. Well Darley could NOT be outdone! (He would just kill me if he knew I was sharing)...ound:ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I LOVE it.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Wonderful!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!
eace:

wanted to get my 4 yr old a lil' mohawk for the summer. He wouldn't have it, LOL. Fuddy duddy, that he is


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I guess here we have THE solution for our "male" male Hav's!!

No topknot but a mohawk!!ound:

Brilliant!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! Love it.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ound:

Adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, my! LOL! ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

ound:ound:ound: They look so cute together!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Now thats AWESOME! eace:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's cute. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just love that! How cute! This would be a good gag gift----blow it up poster size!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is adorable!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree.... poster size that pic!!!! Your hubby must be a great motivator to go through with it and your pup is soooo cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*ROFLMBO !!!!!! * ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's so funny. Thank gooodness my DH doesn't make bets like that - he shaves his head.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I LOVE IT. You need to post that picture on the thread about Men with their Havs. Also, get one of the guys to place a poster size in his area at work -- they would all love it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Too cute!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice 'do!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Too funny!!!ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

too cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is too funny!!


----------

